# Rear Seats...



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

srdanger1 said:


> Hey all! I'm trying to find out what the wire on the rear seat pad is for? My car did not come with heated seats. Is this wire for the potential of installing the heated seat pads? Or is this for the Rear seat check? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a Gen I, but it may be for bolster airbags.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

This applies to a Gen 1...
There are a couple of airbag modules on the back seat (outside, closest to the doors). If either of those are disconnected, there should be a message on the display saying something about an airbag issue.

If you are seeing what looks like a wire going into a pocket at the very top of that airbag (looks like it's going into a small upside-down pocket), that is just a seatbelt clip for when you have a child seat in the back and need to re-route the seatbelt.


----------

